# ""جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة""



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2010)

[FONT=ذكر]
[/FONT]

 * ""جمــعيـة المخـنـوقيـن الـمحــدودة""*
[FONT=ذكر]*(ج.م.م)*[/FONT]

* مؤسسين الجمعيه*

*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+ Cupid* *)))*
[FONT=ذكر] *-----------------------*[/FONT]

*>>>> *شعارنا *<<<<*

:download:


جمعيه المخنوقين المحدوده .. مخنوق .. متضايق .. حزين ..

يبقى انت معانا فى البسين  :t30:



[FONT=ذكر]




[/FONT]


 [FONT=ذكر]* زهقت.. اتخنقت.. متضايق.. قرفان*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* خايف من مواجهة مشاكلك..*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* انضم لجمعية المخنوقين المحدودة*[/FONT]

 * دي بجد مش هزار*

[FONT=ذكر]* =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=*[/FONT]

[FONT=ذكر]*



*[/FONT]


[FONT=ذكر]* *مشاكل كتير وبتتعملها عملية تجميل..وتبقي سهلة وبسيطة*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة.. ممنوع اي عمليات تجميل*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* *حاجات كتير بنخاف نواجهها..*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة  .. مافيش حاجة اسمها خوف من المواجهة*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* *الحياة مش لونها بمبي .. لأ كحلي.. زهقنا من التفاؤل الغير مجدي*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* والإسبرين والنوم معدش يجيب همه*[/FONT]
 
[FONT=ذكر]*=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=*[/FONT]


 [FONT=ذكر]* ::جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة::*[/FONT]


   [FONT=ذكر]* هي جمعية يقوم اعضائها بالتعبير عن اي وكل ما يخنقهم*[/FONT]
 [FONT=ذكر]*  ويشعرهم بأي نوع من انواع الضيق*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* وذلك بنظام خاص*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* لا نوعد بتقديم كل العلاج*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* أقل شيء سنقدمه هو نصف العلاج*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* -اليس التحدث هو نصف العلاج؟؟؟؟*[/FONT]

[FONT=ذكر]*=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=*[/FONT]


[FONT=ذكر]* ::هدف الجمعية::*[/FONT]


   [FONT=ذكر]* ارساء اسلوب خاص موحد في حياتنا *[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* خاص بأعضاء الجمعية*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* وان تكن لنا النظرة الخاصة في الأمور*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* ببساطة تتحول الجمعية من عدة اعضاء الي عضو واحد*[/FONT]
 [FONT=ذكر]*  يستطيع التكيف مع كافة الظروف*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* هذا ما سنحاول القيام به مع الأيام*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* بإذن الله*[/FONT]
 
[FONT=ذكر]*=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=*[/FONT]


[FONT=ذكر]* ::شروط الإنضمام للجمعية::*[/FONT]


[FONT=ذكر]*



*[/FONT]


 [FONT=ذكر]* 1/ببساطة تكون مخنوق ..من ايه ماتفرقش*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* 2/سيبك من نغمة التفاؤل وان الدنيا لسه بخير..*[/FONT]
 [FONT=ذكر]* ممنوع استخدام مثل تلك العبارات*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* وهذا بغرض ان احنا نتعمق في المشكلة علشان نفرغ طاقتنا المخنوقة كأحسن ما يكون*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* واما نوصل لأكتر من نص العلاج او نوصل لنص العلاج..انما طلوع برة الموضوع مش مستحب*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* 3/ممنوع ذكر اللون البمبي



*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* 4/ماينفعش تقول نكت من باب الهزار فقط-وبقول فقط-*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* لأنك ممكن تهزر وتنكت عادي بس في سياق الموضوع*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* 5/المتفائلون يمتنعون*[/FONT] :smil8:




[FONT=ذكر]* وتذكر مقولة رياض باشا:*[/FONT]

[FONT=ذكر]*



*[/FONT]

[FONT=ذكر]*















*[/FONT]

[FONT=ذكر]*=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=*[/FONT]


  [FONT=ذكر]* ::ازاي تنضم للجمعية::*[/FONT]30:


   [FONT=ذكر]* ببساطة هتكتب مشاركة تقول فيها انا موافق علي الشروط *[/FONT]
 [FONT=ذكر]* وتقول انا منضم للجمعية*[/FONT]



   [FONT=ذكر]* طبعاً ده لو انت عضو جديد او معملتش حسابك من الأول*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* علشان في ناس عارفهم..كدة كدة حاجزين مكان في الجمعية *[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* كوسة بقي ..هي جت علي الجمعية وحمضت يعني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[/FONT]

[FONT=ذكر]*=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=*[/FONT]


 [FONT=ذكر]* ::نشاط الجمعية::*[/FONT]


   [FONT=ذكر]* 1/هنقترح موضوع من الموضوعات اللي هيقترحها الأعضاء*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* ونناقشه من اسبوع الي اسبوعين حسب قوة الموضوع نفسه*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* والمواضيع هيقترحها الأعضاء فقط*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* ولازم علي الجمعية تحطها في قايمة الأختيار*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* واختيار الموضوع*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* هيكون بالتصويت بين اعضاء الجمعية علي كل فكرة*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* مثلاً/الأسبوع الجاي هناقش ايه؟*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* يبقي الاعضاء كل عضو يختار موضوع واكتر موضوع اخد اصوات هنتكلم فيه*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* 2/ممكن كل فترة موضوع من المواضيع المقترحة نشوف ايه الملائم ليها في اي منتدي*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* ونعقد اجتمعاتنا فيه لحد ما فترة الموضوع تنتهي*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* او ممكن نعملها من باب الزيارة والتجديد*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* 3/جميع انشطة الجمعية هنا*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* واي تغيير سيتم الإبلاغ عنه بإذن الله هنا*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* 4/ممكن عمل موضوعات فردية عن الموضوع الأصلي صاحب المناقشة*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* ويحق للعضو ان يفصل الموضوع عن الجمعية في موضوع منفصل ان اراد*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* لكن يجب عليه ان ينسخ الموضوع هنا في مقر الجمعية*[/FONT]
 
[FONT=ذكر]*=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=-=-=-=*[/FONT]


 [FONT=ذكر]* ::اقتراح الموضوعات::*[/FONT]


   [FONT=ذكر]* كل عضو في الجمعية ليه يقترح اي موضوع في اي وقت*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* طالما مستوفي الشروط..*[/FONT]

 [FONT=ذكر]*وعلينا *[/FONT][FONT=ذكر]*ادرجه في قايمة الإنتظار*[/FONT]

  [FONT=ذكر]* علشان نختار من بينهم

++++++++++++++


اشعار اول ( من اولها ههههههه)

يوجد لوجو للجمعيه فبرجاء من الساده الاعضاء المنضمون للجمعيه وضع اللوجو
فى توقيعاتهم ( ده اذا حبوا يعنى:t9 

اخيررررا طلع اللجو من الفرن

هنعتبره لوجو مؤقت لاننا صربعنا المبدعه ابو كف تعمله بسرعه

لألحاقه بالموضوع فى اسرع وقت 







*[/FONT] قايمة الاعضاء

التطورات والمستجدات
مواضيع قيد المناقشه وارشيف المواضيع
قائمة المواضيع المقترحه

[FONT=ذكر]الفكره منقوله ولـكن بتعديلنا  :new6:[/FONT]​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر] يوجد لوجو اخر للجمعيه

ممكن يبقى فى لقب العضو

وهو اختصار للجمعيه
ج خ ح

***************************
[/FONT]* *[FONT=ذكر]قائمة  أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين    الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil

* * 
 كاتب الجمعية*

*Twin
*


* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*

*raffy*
*dark girl _n*
*dodo jojo*
*asmicheal*
*الحق حق* 
*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*
*MATTEW
* *bent almalk*
youssef adel
*jesuslovejohn

**دزاينر ( مصمم صور ) الجمعيه*

*ayad_007

**+Bent El3dra+* 
*حبة خردل*
*netta
**back_2_zero
**maro sweety
* *youhnna* 

​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2010)

*قائمة  الإنتظار

  (المواضيع  المقترحة)

  1_ الاغتراب 

 2_ العنوسه

 3_ وانا مالى
4_الماده وتأثيرها فى ضياع  احلام الشباب
5_نجاح  او فشل الارتباطات العاطفيه بسبب التكافؤ
6_طرق  مواجهة المشاكل
7_غياب الذوق العام
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2010)

*مواضيع قيد المناقشه
**


مواضيع تمت مناقشتها
* *الاغتراب*
 *العنوسه * 
 *"الأنامالية"(انا مالى)*
 *الماده وتأثيرها فى ضياع احلام الشباب *​ 

* 
* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2010)

*التطورات والمستجدات*

 1 _ *فى حالة الموافقه على الموضوع يقوم صاحب الفكره **بطرح موضوع منفصل فى القسم المناسب وستكون المناقشه فى الموضوع ذاته وليس بمقر الجمعيه هنا*
* ويكون عنوان الموضوع على الصيغه التاليه*

*مثلاً  الاغتراب (خاص بجمعية المخنوقين المحدوده )*

2_ *يشرفنا  بالانضمام الى اسرة ادارة الجمعيه الاخت 
**Dona Nabil

**3_كارنيهات نقابة جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة*

*4_مع سلسة الحصريات الخاصه بالجمعيه 
يشرفنا ان نعلن عن اول قصيده بأسم الجمعيه
للكاتب الرائع twin
* 
*تعبان ... مخنوق ... متضايق .... خاص ل ج خ ح* ​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

*انا موافق علي الشروط  انا منضم للجمعية



*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههه
ماترسوا على بررررر مش كان مغلق الموضوع 
عمومااااااااا يعنى ..
انا من المتفائلين دايمااااااا :t30::t30:
قولت ادخل اغيظكم وأمشى :t30:
خصوصا ان مارسو قايل يمنع للمتفائلين 
ههههههه
يا مخنوقين همشى بقى انا غيظتكم خلاص :t30:
ههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه​ 
مارووو - كيوبيد​ 
تحفة الفكرة بكل ما فيها​ 
المواضيع والاقتراحات والتصويت

واسفة طبعا انى بقول ( هههههههههههه )​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *انا موافق علي الشروط  انا منضم للجمعية
> 
> 
> 
> ...




تمت اضافتك للجمعيه فى لوجو اخر ممكن تقريه انا عدلت المشاركه التانيه وكتبت اللوجو



coptic marmar قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ماترسوا على بررررر مش كان مغلق الموضوع
> عمومااااااااا يعنى ..
> انا من المتفائلين دايمااااااا :t30::t30:
> ...




هههههههههههههههه تحفه يا مرمر بجد

بس الجمعيه للمخنوقين فققققققققققققققققققققط


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يوليو 2010)

اكيد انا من المخنووقين اللي حاجزين مكان


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يوليو 2010)

نسيت اقر بالموافقه 
بس انتم عارفين انا هبصم بالعشرة


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2010)

*يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
نكد نكد خنقة
بس جميلة الفكرة بجد
انا شايف ان الجمعية دى حضم ناس كتير
واهوبما انى متفاؤل للاسف احب اشارك معاكم فى ازالة التشاؤم والخنقة المتوفرة فيكم هنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احجزلى نفرين لو سمحت 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid +;2236617
 قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههههه تحفه يا مرمر بجد
> 
> بس الجمعيه للمخنوقين فققققققققققققققققققققط



*ممممممممم
ده أنا بطرد بقى :11azy:
طيب امال مين اللى هيغيظ فى المخنوقين يا مينا غييييييييرى :t30:
دى لعبتى انت عارف يعنى
هههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يوليو 2010)

*طيب ينفع ادخل من غير ما التزم بالقوانين *
*استثناء بقي انا مشرفه هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*انا معاكم هييييييييييييييييييه*
*واكيد طبعا من غير مواقفة*
*انا داخلة داخلة يعني*​


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2010)

*ايه يا عمونا ما انت عارف*
*اكتب اسمى من غير ما اقول مش محتاجة اشتراك*
*اانا من اكبر الموافقين و المؤيدين*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2010)

انا تبع الكوسة ولا ايييييييية​


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2010)

*الموضوع دةحلاوتو انة حيلم البنات كلها
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (12 يوليو 2010)

واااااااااااااااااااناااااااااااااااااااااا
انا معاكو يالى هنا
يا فيها يا اما انتو حرين​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

*



الموضوع دةحلاوتو انة حيلم البنات كلها
ههههههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه  لاء فى بنات منضمتش

واللى عامل الموضوع ولاد هههههه​​​*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *الموضوع دةحلاوتو انة حيلم البنات كلها
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*وانت مالك اصلا هيلم ولا نو:t30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2010)

*المشاركة رقم 22 فيهم اتنين خارج الموضوع والاتنين الى عاملين الموضوع ولاد بس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولسة عدى​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

*


المشاركة رقم 22 فيهم اتنين خارج الموضوع والاتنين الى عاملين الموضوع ولاد بس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولسة عدى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههه

روح يا بنى يا متفائل من هنا

بدل ما يتلموا عليك المكتأبين يقطعوك

ههههههههههههه​​*​​


----------



## ponponayah (12 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *المشاركة رقم 22 فيهم اتنين خارج الموضوع والاتنين الى عاملين الموضوع ولاد بس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولسة عدى​*




*تصور عندك حق يا سونى
بس مش كل البنات بنات رقيقة
فى بنات رجالة برضو :hlp:
منور :smil16:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

نرجو من مارو و  كيوبيد التدخل السريع​ 
ويخرجوا كل الفرحانين من هنا

ههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2010)

*اوعدكم انى حدخل الموضوع دة كل يوم
وان شاء الله بعد قراية كام قصة حنضم اليكم فورا
او اعمل جمعية انا  كمان اسمها المنتحرون الجدد
بس بجد الموضوع دة روعة روعة روعة
منكم لله
وان لله وان الية راجعون*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*انا معاكواااااااا بس مش موافقه على الشروط:t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*لا مش هينفع كده*
*خرجو سوني برة*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2010)

يجماعه الموضوع فعلاً مش هزار او موضوع عاملينه عشان نشد النظر وخلاص

الموضوع بجد هيستمر وياريت بجد اللى عاوز يشترك يقول لان انا ضيفت سونى ومشاركاته بتقول انو كان بيهزر 

اتمنى بجد يجماعه ناخد الموضوع جد شويه لان فعلاً وعد مننا هيكون احلى جروب اتعمل فى منتدى الكنيسه العربيه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

*



هههههههههههههه
لا مش هينفع كده
خرجو سوني برة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
جبتش حاجة من عندى

الجماهير العريضة بتطالب بخروجك

ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2010)

*لا بجد انا مستمتع بالموضوع دة
لو خرجت فعلا من الموضوع دة حبقى مخنوق بجد
وساعتها اكيد حبقى عضو فى الجمعية
شكرا*​:d


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يوليو 2010)

سونى بجد انت معانا ولا ايه

يجماعه اى حد عاوز يهزر مفيش مشكله بس موضوع الموافقه بالانضمام ياريت ميكونش فيها هزار يعنى اه اه او لا لا وخلو الهزار بعيد تماماً عن الموافقه عشان افهم اذا كان منضم معانا ولا لا


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2010)

*انا موافق طبعا ومعاكم
بس لى طلب صغير لو امكن مش ممكن الموضوع دة يبقى فى المباركين احسن
علشان نفضفض براحتنا
شكرا*​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا موافق طبعا ومعاكم
> بس لى طلب صغير لو امكن مش ممكن الموضوع دة يبقى فى المباركين احسن
> علشان نفضفض براحتنا
> شكرا*​



*
الفضفضه هتبقى فى مواضيع عامه تهم اى حد 

مافيش داعى  تبقى فى المباركين
*​


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2010)

*اوك تمام
شكرا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*وانا موافقة بالانضمام*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

*انا اقترح اول موضوع ويكون عن*

*الاغتراب

وسط الاهل

وسط الاصحاب

وسط اخواتنا وحبايبنا

ليه بنحس بغربه

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (13 يوليو 2010)

موافقه علي موضوع مارسلينو


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جامد يا مان  والموضوع ده هيفتحلنا حورات تانيه كتييير


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*حلو موضوعك ياميلوو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جمييييل يا مارو*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

التطورات والمستجدات

1 _ فى حالة الموافقه على الموضوع يقوم صاحب الفكره *بطرح  موضوع منفصل فى القسم المناسب وستكون المناقشه فى الموضوع ذاته وليس بمقر  الجمعيه هنا*
ويكون عنوان الموضوع على الصيغه التاليه

  الاغتراب (خاص بجمعية المخنوقين المحدوده )


----------



## ponponayah (13 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جداا
يا مارسيلينو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*تمام يا مينا*
*وياريت تبعت اللنيك هنا في الجمعية*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

اكيد يا روكا اى حاجه هتنزل تخصنا هينزل بيها اشعار فى الجمعيه هنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اكيد يا روكا اى حاجه هتنزل تخصنا هينزل بيها اشعار فى الجمعيه هنا


*تمااااااااام جدا يا برنس*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

قايمة حبايبنا المخنوقين هههههههه
اى حد يجماعه نسيت اكتب اسمه وطلب يشترك ينبهنى
*[FONT=ذكر]
[/FONT]**tasoni queena
**abokaf2020
**sony_33
**mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic
**سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah
**+SwEetY KoKeY+*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2010)

*اسمي وين يا واد يا مينا


اكيد معاكم في الجمعيه الخيريه دي


وربنا يستر عليا وعليكو​*


----------



## sparrow (13 يوليو 2010)

ازاي موضوع زي دا ينزل من يومين
ولسه اشوفه دلوقتي يلا ملحوقه 
اسمي طبعا في قائمة الجمعية 
متهيلي بعد كام يوم هيبقي المنتدي كله مشترك ههههههههه 
هو في حد مش مخنوق في الايام الكحلي دي هههههههههه 

موضوع بجد تحفه وفكرتة رائعة


----------



## grges monir (13 يوليو 2010)

*هسال سؤال بس قية حد مش بيكون مخنوق وخصوصا قى زمنا دة*
*القرف من كل ناحية*
*الا بقى الناس الاستقراطية الرايقة اللى مخنوقة بس من الفضى او مفيش مشكلة عندها فزهقانة من الملل*
*لويبنفع دة سبب انهم بشتركوا قى الجروب يبقى يشتركوا ولااية باجماعة*
*طبعا من كلامى بان قوىانا مبسوط ولا مخنوق مش بهزر زيى مينا مطلب*
*فعلا بجد الصورة بتكون اكتر الاوقات سودة قوى قدام الواحد*
*مستنى موافقة مؤسسى الجروب على قبول الانضمام*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسمي وين يا واد يا مينا
> 
> 
> اكيد معاكم في الجمعيه الخيريه دي
> ...



تم الاضافه يا حبيبى



sparrow قال:


> ازاي موضوع زي دا ينزل من يومين
> ولسه اشوفه دلوقتي يلا ملحوقه
> اسمي طبعا في قائمة الجمعية
> متهيلي بعد كام يوم هيبقي المنتدي كله مشترك ههههههههه
> ...




ههههه تمت الاضافه يا سبارو


grges monir قال:


> *هسال سؤال بس قية حد مش بيكون مخنوق وخصوصا قى زمنا دة*
> *القرف من كل ناحية*
> *الا بقى الناس الاستقراطية الرايقة اللى مخنوقة بس من الفضى او مفيش مشكلة عندها فزهقانة من الملل*
> *لويبنفع دة سبب انهم بشتركوا قى الجروب يبقى يشتركوا ولااية باجماعة*
> ...




[FONT=ذكر]*::شروط الإنضمام  للجمعية::*[/FONT]
 [FONT=ذكر]*  1/ببساطة تكون مخنوق ..من ايه ماتفرقش*[/FONT]

تم الاضافه يا مان


قائمة اعضاء الجمعيه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2236579&postcount=2


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

*التطورات والمستجدات

1_ يشرفنا بالانضمام الى اسرة ادارة الجمعيه الاخت **Dona Nabil*
* 
2_ الموضوع الاؤل للجمعيه تحت المناقشه الان 

الاغتراب (خاص بجمعبه المخنوقين المحدودة)
 *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يوليو 2010)

*انا كمان حابة 
انضم معاكم 
فكرة لذيذة
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا كمان حابة
> انضم معاكم
> فكرة لذيذة
> *​



تمت الاضافه يا قمر

قائمة الاعضاء


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2010)

*



1_ يشرفنا بالانضمام الى اسرة ادارة الجمعيه الاخت dona nabil

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
منورة الجمعية يا دوناااااااا​​​​*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2010)

*:smil16:
المخنااااااااااانيق عاملين ايه النهارده ؟:hlp:
انا جارتكم فى جمعية المتفائلين :t30:
اى خدمة *​


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2010)

*مش عارف أيه ده وأنا فين بس*

*طالب لقب عضو شرف للجميعية ...... بما أني من الكتاب المتشائمين والتي تعشق الحزن والشجن *
*ولو تمت الموافقة الرجاء أرسال رساله ع البروفايل *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *التطورات والمستجدات
> 
> 1_ يشرفنا بالانضمام الى اسرة ادارة الجمعيه الاخت **Dona Nabil*
> *
> ...





tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> منورة الجمعية يا دوناااااااا​​​​*​



*ميرررسى يا مينا خالص وعاجبنى اول موضوع عن الاغتراب لانها مشكلة بيعانى منها ناس كتير واكيد هشارك معاكوا
ميرررسى يا تاسونى ده بس من ذوقك ولو ان منوره دى كلمه فيها تفاؤل 
شكلك  متفائله ومخبيه علينا :heat: هههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *:smil16:
> المخنااااااااااانيق عاملين ايه النهارده ؟:hlp:
> انا جارتكم فى جمعية المتفائلين :t30:
> اى خدمة *​



هبلغ عنك ههههههههههه



twin قال:


> *مش عارف أيه ده وأنا فين بس*
> 
> *طالب لقب عضو شرف للجميعية ...... بما أني من الكتاب المتشائمين والتي تعشق الحزن والشجن *
> *ولو تمت الموافقة الرجاء أرسال رساله ع البروفايل *​




هههههههههه تمام يمعلم هضيفك بأسم كاتب الجمعيه بجد


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر]قائمة أعضاء جمعية  المخنوقين المحدودة
[/FONT]**tasoni queena
**abokaf2020
**sony_33
**mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic
**سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah
**+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco
**sparrow
**grges monir
**didi adly
**Twin كاتب  الجمعية*


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

twin قال:


> *مش عارف أيه ده وأنا فين بس*
> 
> *طالب لقب عضو شرف للجميعية ...... بما أني من الكتاب المتشائمين والتي تعشق الحزن والشجن *
> *ولو تمت الموافقة الرجاء أرسال رساله ع البروفايل *​




*نورتنا يا باشااااا
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا مينا خالص وعاجبنى اول موضوع عن الاغتراب لانها مشكلة بيعانى منها ناس كتير واكيد هشارك معاكوا*
> * ميرررسى يا تاسونى ده بس من ذوقك ولو ان منوره دى كلمه فيها تفاؤل *
> * شكلك  متفائله ومخبيه علينا :heat: هههههه*




*نورتينا يا معلمه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

*برشح موضوع العنوسه 
ها ايه رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مهم يا كيوبد
واصبح منتشر جامد قوى خلال اليومين دول​


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جامد يا مينا 
وشكل مواضيع الجمعية كلها هتبقي من العيار الثقيل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع حلو وشاغل تفكير ناس كتير ​*


----------



## raffy (14 يوليو 2010)

انا عايزة انضم للجمعية عاجبانى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
(بس انا مشتركة فى جمعية المتفائلين للأمانة)


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

raffy قال:


> انا عايزة انضم للجمعية عاجبانى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> (بس انا مشتركة فى جمعية المتفائلين للأمانة)




منوره الجمعيه وهيتم اضافتك للجمعيه


ويجماعه يحق لكل عضو انو يشترك فى اى حاجه المواضيع دى كلها ليكم انتم مش عاملنها عشان احتقار او اى حاجه كده لا مفيش حاجه اسمها احتقار كل واحد عاوز يشترك فى اى حاجه براحته جدا 

منوره الجمعيه يا رافى


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر] 


[/FONT]* *[FONT=ذكر]قائمة  أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين   الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil*

* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*
*Twinكاتب الجمعية*
*raffy*​ 
​


----------



## raffy (14 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى جدااااااااااااااا كيوبيد


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا مينا
ومهم جداا ​*


----------



## marcelino (14 يوليو 2010)

*حلو الموضوع
*​


----------



## sparrow (14 يوليو 2010)

موضوع حلو يا مينا
بس ياريت يبقي في فترة (  كام يوم متلا ) بين الموضوع والتاني 
علشان كل الاعضاء يلحقوا يشوفوا الموضوع ويبقي في مساحة للمشاركة


----------



## dark girl _n (14 يوليو 2010)

انا موافقه علي الشروط واريد الانضمام الي هذه الجمعيه ​


----------



## dodo jojo (14 يوليو 2010)

ليه اليأس ده الدنيا حلوه وبامبى....ههههههههههههه...طب هو انا ينفع ادخل الجمعيه(انا مش مخنوق) بس نفسى اشترك معاكوا...عشان اتحاور...وكده يعنى ينفع ده...ولا ايه؟؟؟...ردوا بسرعه.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

انا  عضوة  بمؤسسة متفائلين حتى النخاع 
بس مخنوقة من حاجة 

ممكن انضم لجمعية المخنوقين 

علشان كل ما اتخنق اجى لكم 


ممكن 


ليكم كل الحق برفض او قبول عضويتى


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مهم يا كيوبيد

سير على بركة الله​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143735


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر]قائمة  أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين   الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil*

* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*
*Twinكاتب الجمعية*
*raffy
**dark girl _n
**dodo jojo
**asmicheal*​ 

جارى تحضير موضوع العنوسه واعتماده( فى خلال السعات القليله القادمه)


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا مينا
> ومهم جداا ​*



اكيد مهم موش انا اللى مقترحه 



marcelino قال:


> *حلو الموضوع
> *​



اصلى يا زومل



sparrow قال:


> موضوع حلو يا مينا
> بس ياريت يبقي في فترة (  كام يوم متلا ) بين الموضوع والتاني
> علشان كل الاعضاء يلحقوا يشوفوا الموضوع ويبقي في مساحة للمشاركة



اوكى سبارو بس هو فى الاؤل كده بس عشان ننشط الجمعيه وبعد كده الموضوع هياخد فتره لغاية لما ينزل غيره



dark girl _n قال:


> انا موافقه علي الشروط واريد الانضمام الي هذه الجمعيه ​




تمت الاضافه



dodo jojo قال:


> ليه اليأس ده الدنيا حلوه وبامبى....ههههههههههههه...طب هو انا ينفع ادخل الجمعيه(انا مش مخنوق) بس نفسى اشترك معاكوا...عشان اتحاور...وكده يعنى ينفع ده...ولا ايه؟؟؟...ردوا بسرعه.



تمت الاضافه


asmicheal قال:


> انا  عضوة  بمؤسسة متفائلين حتى النخاع
> بس مخنوقة من حاجة
> 
> ممكن انضم لجمعية المخنوقين
> ...



منوره وتمت الاضافه



tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع مهم يا كيوبيد
> 
> سير على بركة الله​




اوك هينزل فى خلال ساعه ولا اتنين


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

مخنوقة من اللى يفحص كلامى ويدقق فية 
ويتصيد اى كلمة 
ويقول الحقوا تبطين 

الحكاية دى خنقانى جدا 

اعمل اية


----------



## sparrow (14 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مخنوقة من اللى يفحص كلامى ويدقق فية
> ويتصيد اى كلمة
> ويقول الحقوا تبطين
> 
> ...



عسل يا ايمي 
انتي عارفه ايه مشكلتك بجد 
انك طيبة جدااا جداااا وبسيطة جداااااااااااااااا بشكل غير طبيعي 
تعملي ايه دي بقي ممكن اقولهالك علي الخاص  لو تحبي 
بما اني يعني قريه شويه في علم النفس


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> عسل يا ايمي
> انتي عارفه ايه مشكلتك بجد
> انك طيبة جدااا جداااا وبسيطة جداااااااااااااااا بشكل غير طبيعي
> تعملي ايه دي بقي ممكن اقولهالك علي الخاص لو تحبي
> بما اني يعني قريه شويه في علم النفس


 

:download:

الخاص مفتوح سبارو 

وبجد احب اتعلم واعرف منك 

صحيح مش مجاملة


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

> انا عضوة بمؤسسة متفائلين حتى النخاع
> بس مخنوقة من حاجة
> 
> ممكن انضم لجمعية المخنوقين
> ...


 
اهلا بيكى منورة الجمعية اسميشال​​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2010)

*ممكن انضم للجمعيه عشان مخنووووووووووووقه اوي اوي اوي *


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ممكن انضم للجمعيه عشان مخنووووووووووووقه اوي اوي اوي *




تمت الاضافه


----------



## dodo jojo (14 يوليو 2010)

اوكى....


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر]قائمة   أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين   الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil*

*كاتب الجمعية*
*Twin
*

* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*

*raffy*
*dark girl _n*
*dodo jojo*
*asmicheal*
*الحق حق* 


*مواضيع  قيد المناقشه*
*الاغتراب*
*العنوسه * 
​


----------



## marcelino (14 يوليو 2010)

*اهلا بكل اللى انضموا
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

*التطورات والمستجدات
كارنيهات نقابة جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

جامده الفكره جدا

بس كفايه خنقه بقي

انا زي مرمر حبه انبساط شويه

ولما اتخنق هجيلكم ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*طيب ينفع انضم معاكوا لان واضح من كلامي  اني نكديه و مخنوقه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> جامده الفكره جدا
> 
> ...



ههههههههه مستنيكى يا روزى :t30:



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طيب ينفع انضم معاكوا لان واضح من كلامي  اني نكديه و مخنوقه*​




طبعاً ينفع يا جوسبل تمت اضافتك للقايمه وبكره كارنيه النقابه يكون عندك


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر]قائمة   أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين     الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil

* * 
 كاتب الجمعية*

*Twin
*

* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*

*raffy*
*dark girl _n*
*dodo jojo*
*asmicheal*
*الحق حق* 
*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*


----------



## روزي86 (14 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههه مستنيكى يا روزى :t30:


 

ههههههههههه حاسه انك هتستني كتير يا مينا

اصلي عقبال عندك كده مرتاحه من اي شئ ممكن يخليني محبطه ههههههههههه:t30:

بس هرخم عليكم كل شويه لحد ماكلكم تبقوا مبسوطين والجمعيه تقفل

قولوا امين ههههههههههه

الحق اجري بقي احسن شكلي هضرب ههههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه حاسه انك هتستني كتير يا مينا
> 
> اصلي عقبال عندك كده مرتاحه من اي شئ ممكن يخليني محبطه ههههههههههه:t30:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه
روحى يا روزى يبنتى احنا جمعيتنا مختلفه هتشوفى انك هتشتركى فيها


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2010)

*نحن نتميز عن الاخرين و منتجنا افضل منتج فى السوق و اسأل برة ههههههههههه*


----------



## sony_33 (14 يوليو 2010)

مستنينك يا روزى يابنتى
هى الدنيا كدة
ممكن تسجلى معانا وتدخلى مثلا يوم الجمعة او اى يوم اخوكى الصغير ينكد عليكى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههههه
> روحى يا روزى يبنتى احنا جمعيتنا مختلفه هتشوفى انك هتشتركى فيها


 

هههههههههه لا يمكن ابدا اشترك:t30:

وان شاء الله قريب تبقوا مبسوطين ومفيش احباط ولا خنقه

وهتشوف عشان كفايه بقي تعبنا حزن وكأبه هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 يوليو 2010)

Critic قال:


> *نحن نتميز عن الاخرين و منتجنا افضل منتج فى السوق و اسأل برة ههههههههههه*


 

هههههههههه لا هسأل بره ولا جوه:t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *نحن نتميز عن الاخرين و منتجنا افضل منتج فى السوق و اسأل برة ههههههههههه*




هههههههههه اصلى يمعلم


----------



## روزي86 (15 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> مستنينك يا روزى يابنتى
> 
> هى الدنيا كدة
> ممكن تسجلى معانا وتدخلى مثلا يوم الجمعة او اى يوم اخوكى الصغير ينكد عليكى
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه احمدك يارب مش عندي اخوات صغيرين

وبردو مش هسجل يا سوني يلا اطلع بقي انت كمان من الجمعيه هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## روزي86 (15 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههه اصلى يمعلم


 

ههههههههههه:t9:


----------



## sony_33 (15 يوليو 2010)

*لا انا مسجل بس هنا  طوارئ
ربنا اعلم الايام الجاية فيها اية قلت احجز هنا
علشان باب الحجز محدود خفت مسجلش وانا الايام دى مبسوط
اجى اتخنق يقولى خلاص قفلنا الباب اعمل اية ساعتها
اطلع خنقتى فين بالزمة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *طيب ينفع انضم معاكوا لان واضح من كلامي  اني نكديه و مخنوقه*​


*الموضوع مش معمول علشان نقول احنا مخنوقين وخلاص*

*الموضوع كله معمول علشان ندى مجال للكلام*

*ياريت لو موضوع معين مضايقك اقترحيه علشان نتكلم فيه كلنا*

*ونحاول نوصل لحل*

*او على الاقل الكلام والفضفضه بيريحوا*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *لا انا مسجل بس هنا طوارئ*
> 
> *ربنا اعلم الايام الجاية فيها اية قلت احجز هنا*
> *علشان باب الحجز محدود خفت مسجلش وانا الايام دى مبسوط*
> ...


 


هههههههههههه لا فكره بردو يا سوني

حاجز مستعجل ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *الموضوع مش معمول علشان نقول احنا مخنوقين وخلاص*​
> 
> *الموضوع كله معمول علشان ندى مجال للكلام*​
> *ياريت لو موضوع معين مضايقك اقترحيه علشان نتكلم فيه كلنا*​
> ...


 

اممممممممممم بس مش كله بيحب يفضفض يا مارو

والا ايه رأيك؟ :t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

*التطورات والمستجدات*​


*قرار ادارى رقم 1 خاص ب ج خ ح* 




​​


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يوليو 2010)

هو لازم المواضيع تكون عن الخنقة ولا ممكن مواضيع عامة


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هو لازم المواضيع تكون عن الخنقة ولا ممكن مواضيع عامة




اى موضوع بيتكلم عن مشكلة ما و
لكن اى مواضيع عامه يفضل انها متكونش تبع الجمعيه
لاننا هنا بنحاول ندور على حلول لمشاكل فى حياتنا


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يوليو 2010)

هو الموضوع اللي بفكر فيه 
الانترنت حياتنا اللي بنعشها ولا هو حاجة في حياتنا ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> هو الموضوع اللي بفكر فيه
> الانترنت حياتنا اللي بنعشها ولا هو حاجة في حياتنا ؟



للاسف لا يصلح
ياريت تشوفى حاجه غيره


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2010)

*انا اقترح موضوع

الأنا ماليه ( وانا مالى)

ليه بطلنا ناخد بالنا من بعض  ؟!
  ليه بطلنا نخاف على مشاعر بعض ؟!
  ليه شقة جارى تتسرق ادام عينى وانا ساكت ؟!!
  ليه بقينا نشوف البنت بتصرخ وتطلب النجده واحنا بنقول وانا مالى 
  ليه بقينا بنقول وانا مالى
  وهى كانت بلد ابويا 
  ويعنى هى جت عليا 
  امتى هنبطل نقول كده ؟!
 امتى هنبطل نبقى جنب بعض ومش حاسين ببعض ؟!
 امتى هنبطل نبقى جنب بعض ومنعزلين عن بعض ؟!
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

*فكرة موضوعك حلوه كتير يا مارسووو فعلا فى مرض اسمه  الامبالاه  بقى منتشر فى حياتنا للاسف
كمان محتاجين نتكلم عن الماده وتأثيرها فى ضياع احلام الشباب وازاى الشباب ممكن تخلق لنفسها فرص عمل جديده ولو فى نماذج ناجحه نعرفها ممكن نتكلم عنها 
وكمان عاوزين نتكلم عن امثله حيه موجوده فى حياتنا عن نجاح او فشل الارتباطا ت اللى مبيكونش فيها تكافوء سواء مادى او اجتماعى او حتى ثقافى *


----------



## MATTEW (15 يوليو 2010)

*عايز انضم واءءءءء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههه انت لسه منضمتش
اصبر بقى لما يجى مينا *


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2010)

*عايزين نتكلم عن الاحباط من الشغل*
*حتى وجودة محبط مش محقق اى هدف للواحد *
*اية الحل مش عارف بجد*
*بس مع كلمة زهقتنى جدا*
*اسمها وجودة احسن من عدمة*
*طيب ماشى اهوموجود معايا من سنين حصل اية ؟؟*
*ايةرايكم ؟؟؟*


----------



## bent almalk (15 يوليو 2010)

*سلام ليكم جميعا

ممكن تقبلونى معاكم اكون شاكرة جدا

فى انتظار الرد​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *عايز انضم واءءءءء*



منورنا يمعلم تمت الاضافه

الكارنيهات هتتعمل وهبتعتهالك



bent almalk قال:


> *سلام ليكم جميعا
> 
> ممكن تقبلونى معاكم اكون شاكرة جدا
> 
> فى انتظار الرد​*




منوره يا امى تمت الاضافه

هعمل الكرنيهات وهبعتهالك يا امى


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر]قائمة   أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين     الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil

* * 
 كاتب الجمعية*

*Twin
*

* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*

*raffy*
*dark girl _n*
*dodo jojo*
*asmicheal*
*الحق حق* 
*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*
*MATTEW
* *bent almalk*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع مارو حلو 
بس ياريت نخلص مشكلة العنوسة الاول
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *انا اقترح موضوع
> 
> الأنا ماليه ( وانا مالى)
> 
> ...



موضوع جامد يا مان بجد تمت الاضافه فى المواضيع المقترحه



grges monir قال:


> *عايزين نتكلم عن الاحباط من الشغل*
> *حتى وجودة محبط مش محقق اى هدف للواحد *
> *اية الحل مش عارف بجد*
> *بس مع كلمة زهقتنى جدا*
> ...




بصراحه مش فاهم موضوعك يا جرجس
هل انت بتتكلم عن ان الشغل مش بيحقق اى اهداف
ولا الشغل زى عدمه 
ولا الواجد يقعد فى البيت عشان الشغل بقى روتين مثلا


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع مارو حلو
> بس ياريت نخلص مشكلة العنوسة الاول
> *​




المواضيع بعد كده هتنزل كل اسبوع موضوع
عشان خاطر الشكل العام للمنتدى العام هيبقى بايخ اؤى ان اغلب المواضيع تبقى على نمط عنواين مواضيعنا الى هو جمب اسم الموضوع اسم الجمعيه
عشان كده هنزل كل اسبو موضوع


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *فكرة موضوعك حلوه كتير يا مارسووو فعلا فى مرض اسمه  الامبالاه  بقى منتشر فى حياتنا للاسف
> كمان محتاجين نتكلم عن الماده وتأثيرها فى ضياع احلام الشباب وازاى الشباب ممكن تخلق لنفسها فرص عمل جديده ولو فى نماذج ناجحه نعرفها ممكن نتكلم عنها
> وكمان عاوزين نتكلم عن امثله حيه موجوده فى حياتنا عن نجاح او فشل الارتباطا ت اللى مبيكونش فيها تكافوء سواء مادى او اجتماعى او حتى ثقافى *




حلو اؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤى هو ده الشغل يا ام مانجو

تمت الاضافه للمواضيع المقترحه ظبطلنا موضوع عن الكلام ده وهينزل الاسبوع الجايه بما ان انا نزلت ومارسيلينو نزل فا نخلى موضوع مارسيلينو الاسبوع الى بعده عشان يبقى فى تغيير فى الاشخاص اللى بتنزل المواضيع بس اختارى موضوع من الاتنين عشان نردسه صح ونحط كل الاحتمالات الجائزة الحدوث فيها
هضيف الاتنين حالا


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

*قائمة  الإنتظار

 (المواضيع  المقترحة)

 1_ الاغتراب 

2_ العنوسه

 3_ **وانا مالى*
*4_الماده وتأثيرها فى ضياع  احلام الشباب*
*5_نجاح  او فشل الارتباطات العاطفيه بسبب التكافؤ*


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2010)

*اهلا بكل اللى انضم
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

*التطوارت والمستجدات
مع سلسة الحصريات الخاصه بالجمعيه 
يشرفنا ان نعلن عن اول قصيده بأسم الجمعيه
للكاتب الرائع twin
* 
*تعبان ... مخنوق ... متضايق .... خاص ل ج خ ح* ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يوليو 2010)

*انا منسحبه من هنا انا مكاني مش هنا مكاني المنتدي الاسلامي و الشبهات و الاسئله مع المحاورين الكبار*

*و ما زاد عن ذلك فهو من الشرير*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *انا منسحبه من هنا انا مكاني مش هنا مكاني المنتدي الاسلامي و الشبهات و الاسئله مع المحاورين الكبار*
> 
> *و ما زاد عن ذلك فهو من الشرير*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​




طلبك مرفوض انتى هنا قبلى وقبل اى حد
اهدى وفكرى تانى


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2010)

> صراحه مش فاهم موضوعك يا جرجس
> هل انت بتتكلم عن ان الشغل مش بيحقق اى اهداف
> ولا الشغل زى عدمه
> ولا الواجد يقعد فى البيت عشان الشغل بقى روتين مثلا


ا*مممم صعب كدة مينا موضوعى
اناقصدى زيى مقلت ان  الشغل حاليا مش بيحقق اهداف
يعنى الفرق بينى وبين العاطل ان اصحىالصبح وارجع علىالضهر كدة اروح الشغل واحنا الاتنين  محلك سر
وضحت الرؤية شوية ولالسة
يعنى الشغل موجود اة بس عامل احباط برضة*


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع مارسلينو حلو 
وانا كنت بقترح موضوع
الشباب اللى بتدخل المواقع بهدف التعرف على بنات
تحت ستار التدين والادب ​*


----------



## dodo jojo (15 يوليو 2010)

هاااااااااى...انا جايبلكم حبة توقيعات...وصور رمزيه خاصه ب(ج خ ح)...من تصميماتى...يارب تعجبكم..ولو حد عايز حاجه معينه يقوللى...اوكى...يللا معايا.

الاول الثابته:

































ويللا مع المتحركه:









































*يارب تكون الصور عجبتكم...من تصميماتى ويارب تستخدموها.....باااااااااااى...اخوكم dodo jojo...من تصميماتى مش منقول.*


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مقترح ويارب مش يترفض 

لما بنتخنق بتعمل ( بتواجه - بتستسلم ) ؟
فكرة الموضوع ببساطة هنعرض ايه اللي ممكن يخنقنا ونحاول ندور علي حلول مع بعض .


----------



## sony_33 (15 يوليو 2010)

*انا بقول اننا بنعرض مواضيع ومبنوصلش لحل المشكلات فى المواضيع
فانا باقترح  الى يتكلم فى اى موضوع يترك رد لحل المشكلة فى الموضوع
وعلى مدير الجمعية انة يجمع الحلول  فى اقتباسات  بعد  نهاية كل موضوع
شكرا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> هاااااااااى...انا جايبلكم حبة توقيعات...وصور رمزيه خاصه ب(ج خ ح)...من تصميماتى...يارب تعجبكم..ولو حد عايز حاجه معينه يقوللى...اوكى...يللا معايا.
> 
> الاول الثابته:
> 
> ...



جميل جدا يا دودو ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا حبيبى


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

*ايه العسل ده يا دودو 
بجد تحففففففففففففه 
ادى الشغل ولا بلاش 
هبعتلك تقييم حالا​*


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2010)

*حلوين اوى يا دودو

خصوصا الصغيورين

دى عجبتنى اوى

**


*​


----------



## sony_33 (15 يوليو 2010)

الاتنن دول روعة
انا احب الرعب وماشية مع السواد الى حنشوفو فى  المستقبل 





ودى مرعبة وروعة



​


----------



## youssef adel (15 يوليو 2010)

*بجد موضوع جميل 
هو انا ممكن انضم للجمعية *
*؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

youssef adel قال:


> *بجد موضوع جميل
> هو انا ممكن انضم للجمعية *
> *؟*​




منور المنتدى والجمعيه وتمت اضافتك للقايمه


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر]قائمة   أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين     الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil*


*  كاتب الجمعية*

*Twin*


* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*

*raffy*
*dark girl _n*
*dodo jojo*
*asmicheal*
*الحق حق* 
*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*
*MATTEW*
*bent almalk*
youssef adel ​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2010)

*واناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*مليش دعوة دانا  *
*اخل  مخصوووووووووص  علشان اعلن انتمائى للجمعيه *
*بال  تفائل بلا غم  *
*انا معاكوووووووووووووووووو*
*والا   هرحو انضم للناس التانين  بالغصب *
*ها قولتو ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## marcelino (16 يوليو 2010)

*انت تنور يا جون*​


----------



## dodo jojo (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييير اصحابى على التشجيعات...وشكرا يا دونا كتيييير على التقييم


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *واناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *مليش دعوة دانا  *
> *اخل  مخصوووووووووص  علشان اعلن انتمائى للجمعيه *
> *بال  تفائل بلا غم  *
> ...




منور يمعلم وتمت اضافتك للقايمه


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر]قائمة   أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين     الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil*


*  كاتب الجمعية*

*Twin*


* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*

*raffy*
*dark girl _n*
*dodo jojo*
*asmicheal*
*الحق حق* 
*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*
*MATTEW*
*bent almalk*
youssef adel
*jesuslovejohn

**التطورات  والمستجدات*

 1 _ *فى حالة الموافقه على  الموضوع يقوم صاحب الفكره **بطرح موضوع منفصل فى  القسم المناسب وستكون المناقشه فى الموضوع ذاته وليس بمقر الجمعيه هنا*
* ويكون عنوان الموضوع على الصيغه التاليه*

*مثلاً  الاغتراب (خاص بجمعية المخنوقين المحدوده )*

2_ *يشرفنا  بالانضمام الى اسرة ادارة  الجمعيه الاخت 
**Dona Nabil

**3_كارنيهات نقابة جمعية  المخنوقين المحدودة*

*4_مع سلسة الحصريات الخاصه بالجمعيه 
يشرفنا ان نعلن عن اول قصيده بأسم الجمعيه
للكاتب الرائع twin
* 
*تعبان ... مخنوق ... متضايق .... خاص ل ج خ ح* 

*مواضيع  قيد المناقشه
**الاغتراب
* *العنوسه * 


​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> ا*مممم صعب كدة مينا موضوعى
> اناقصدى زيى مقلت ان  الشغل حاليا مش بيحقق اهداف
> يعنى الفرق بينى وبين العاطل ان اصحىالصبح وارجع علىالضهر كدة اروح الشغل واحنا الاتنين  محلك سر
> وضحت الرؤية شوية ولالسة
> يعنى الشغل موجود اة بس عامل احباط برضة*


فكرة الموضوع جديده وحلوه
 هيتم الاضافه للمواضيع المقترحه وياريت تظبط الموضوع عشان لما يجى الدور على الموضوع اقولك تنزله يمعلم



ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع مارسلينو حلو
> وانا كنت بقترح موضوع
> الشباب اللى بتدخل المواقع بهدف التعرف على بنات
> تحت ستار التدين والادب ​*



فكرة الموضوع حلوه يا بونى حاولى تظبطى الموضوع ولما يجى الدور عليكى هقولك تنزليه



abokaf2020 قال:


> موضوع مقترح ويارب مش يترفض
> 
> لما بنتخنق بتعمل ( بتواجه - بتستسلم ) ؟
> فكرة الموضوع ببساطة هنعرض ايه اللي ممكن يخنقنا ونحاول ندور علي حلول مع بعض .



موضوع جميل يا ماريان ولكن مش هينفع ننزل موضوع ونقول ايه اللى بيخنقنا لان ده اصل هدف الجمعيه فا انتى حاولى تشوفى مشكله واحده نتكلم فيها عشان نقدر نلم جميع نواحيها



sony_33 قال:


> *انا بقول اننا بنعرض مواضيع ومبنوصلش لحل المشكلات فى المواضيع
> فانا باقترح  الى يتكلم فى اى موضوع يترك رد لحل المشكلة فى الموضوع
> وعلى مدير الجمعية انة يجمع الحلول  فى اقتباسات  بعد  نهاية كل موضوع
> شكرا*​




متقلقش بعد الانتهاء من كل موضوع هيتم عمل موضوع اخر او مشاركه هنا فى مقر الجمعيه 
بالحلول اللى قدرنا نتوصل ليها


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

*(المواضيع  المقترحة)*

*  1_ الاغتراب *

* 2_ العنوسه*

*  3_ **وانا مالى*
 *4_الماده  وتأثيرها فى ضياع  احلام الشباب*
*5_نجاح  او فشل الارتباطات العاطفيه بسبب التكافؤ

6_الشغل وعوامل الاحباط

7_الشباب والتستر تحت التدين

*​


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2010)

> فكرة الموضوع جديده وحلوه
> هيتم الاضافه للمواضيع المقترحه وياريت تظبط الموضوع عشان لما يجى الدور على الموضوع اقولك تنزله يمعلم



ميرسى يا مينا
لما تحب تنزلة يا باشا قولى وانا احاول اساعدك فى تنزلية مش انا اللى انزلة هههه
انت اسلوبك وصياغتك للمواضيع احلى  كتيير مينا
المهم الفكرة وصلت ليك ولو فية حاجة احنا مع بعض اهو 
متقولش انا سلبى انا بشارك اهو على قد مقدر
بس ادى العيش لخبازة ياعم


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> ميرسى يا مينا
> لما تحب تنزلة يا باشا قولى وانا احاول اساعدك فى تنزلية مش انا اللى انزلة هههه
> انت اسلوبك وصياغتك للمواضيع احلى  كتيير مينا
> المهم الفكرة وصلت ليك ولو فية حاجة احنا مع بعض اهو
> ...




هههههههه لا يا جرجس الافضل انك تنزل الموضوع 
لكن لو مش حابب مفيش مشكله بأذن المسيح احاول اظبط الموضوع معاك وبرضه انت تنزله عشان بس ننوع فى اللى بيقدمو المواضيع مش عاوز يبقى شخصيه واحده ولا اتنين بس اللى بينزلو المواضيع عاوز تنويع عشان خاطر الناس اللى مش منضمه تشارك معانا فى المواضيع لما تلاقى فى تنويع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يوليو 2010)

انا مشترك معاكم


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> انا مشترك معاكم



زى الفل
ديزاينر الجمعيه وصل يا رجاله:t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر]قائمة   أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين     الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil*


*  كاتب الجمعية*

*Twin*



* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*

*raffy*
*dark girl _n*
*dodo jojo*
*asmicheal*
*الحق حق* 
*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*
*MATTEW*
*bent almalk*
youssef adel
*jesuslovejohn*

*دزاينر ( مصمم صور )  الجمعيه*

*ayad_007*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> زى الفل
> ديزاينر الجمعيه وصل يا رجاله:t30:



_*ديزاينر ايه بس
ربنا يخليك​*_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2010)

i'm over heeeeeere 
معاكوا يا مخانيق ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> i'm over heeeeeere
> معاكوا يا مخانيق ههههههههههههه​




هههههههه كده زى الفل
منوره ايتها المخنوقه الجديده ههههههههه
هيتم الاضافه والكارنيهات اول ما تتعمل هوديهالكو دريفلى على البروفيلات :hlp:


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 يوليو 2010)

> موضوع جميل يا ماريان ولكن مش هينفع ننزل موضوع ونقول ايه اللى بيخنقنا لان ده اصل هدف الجمعيه فا انتى حاولى تشوفى مشكله واحده نتكلم فيها عشان نقدر نلم جميع نواحيها



الهدف مش اننا نعرض اللي بخنوقنا الهدف ازاي بتواجهة خنقتك بنواجه ولا بنستيلم ونقول الموضوع اكبر مني واكبر دماغي بمعني ادق مين اقوي انت ولا المشكلة الي بتواجهك


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

*[FONT=ذكر]قائمة   أعضاء جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=ذكر]مؤسسين     الجمعيه[/FONT]*
*((( +marcelino* *aNd   **+  Cupid* *)))*
*[FONT=ذكر]الاداره[/FONT]*
*Dona Nabil*


*  كاتب الجمعية*

*Twin*



* الاعضاء*
*tasoni queena*
*abokaf2020*
*sony_33*
*mero_engel*
*+Roka_Jesus+*
*Critic*
*سندريلا2009*
*ponponayah*
*+SwEetY KoKeY+*
*mikel coco*
*sparrow*
*grges monir*
*didi adly*

*raffy*
*dark girl _n*
*dodo jojo*
*asmicheal*
*الحق حق* 
*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*
*MATTEW*
*bent almalk*
youssef adel
*jesuslovejohn*

*دزاينر ( مصمم صور )  الجمعيه*

*ayad_007*

*+Bent El3dra+*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> الهدف مش اننا نعرض اللي بخنوقنا الهدف ازاي بتواجهة خنقتك بنواجه ولا بنستيلم ونقول الموضوع اكبر مني واكبر دماغي بمعني ادق مين اقوي انت ولا المشكلة الي بتواجهك




تمام حضرى الموضوع وممكن نسميه طرق مواجهة المشاكل ايه رأيك؟


----------



## حبة خردل (16 يوليو 2010)

انا اكتر واااااااحدة مخنوقة يا جماعة

دانا عاوزة اولع فـ كل حاجة

معاكوااااااااااااا بروحي ودمي​


----------



## marcelino (16 يوليو 2010)

*منورين يا مخنوقيييييين يا جداد
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> انا اكتر واااااااحدة مخنوقة يا جماعة
> 
> دانا عاوزة اولع فـ كل حاجة
> 
> معاكوااااااااااااا بروحي ودمي​




منوره وتمت اضافتك 
وياريت اى حد يشترك يقول مخنوق من ايه ونحاول نشوف المشاكل مع بعض ونحلها


----------



## asmicheal (16 يوليو 2010)

رجاء سحب عضويتى 

والغاء كارنيهى 

فقدت اهتمامى للانضمام 

لاى مجموعات 

و شكرا 


asmicheal


----------



## marcelino (16 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> رجاء سحب عضويتى
> 
> والغاء كارنيهى
> 
> ...




*طلب حضرتك مرفوض*

*جمال ونشاط وشغل الجمعيه واستمرارها قائم على كل عضو فيها*

*لو حد انسحب هيأثر عليها*

*من فضلك اسحبى طلبك *

*لان وجودك مهم*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (16 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> تمام حضرى الموضوع وممكن نسميه طرق مواجهة المشاكل ايه رأيك؟



مش مهم الاسم


----------



## dodo jojo (16 يوليو 2010)

انا فكرتى...ما عوامل او اسباب الفشل او الاخباط...او الاستسلام...او ماشابه...كده يعنى....قوللى رايك فيه ايه...وحدرتك اللى هتتكلم عنه ولا انا...عشان انا معرفش؟؟؟


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> مش مهم الاسم



اوكى تمت الاضافه للقايمة المقترحه حضرى الموضوع ولما يجى الدور على موضوعك هبلغك تنزليه



dodo jojo قال:


> انا فكرتى...ما عوامل او اسباب الفشل اوى الاخباط...او الاستسلام...او ماشابه...كده يعنى....قوللى رايك فيه ايه...وحذرتك اللى هتتكلم عنه ولا انا...عشان انا معرفش؟؟؟



فكره جميله يا دودو بس ابو كف مقترحه نفس الموضوع حاول تشوف اى موضوع غيره ونضيف للقايمه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

*منورة يا حبي *​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا حبي *​


كدة حتخلى بنظام الجمعية
قوللها منورة يا خنقة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> كدة حتخلى بنظام الجمعية
> قوللها منورة يا خنقة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


هههههههههههههههههههههه
حتى لو قالت كده كله حلو منها
نورك يا روكتى انتى وباقى المخانيق
​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حتى لو قالت كده كله حلو منها
> نورك يا روكتى انتى وباقى المخانيق
> ​


*ربنا يزيد خنقتكم على بعض
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

*عامليييييييييين ايه يا مخنوقين ؟
لو لسه مخنوقين نجيب مروحة 
يمكن تفك عنكم :t30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *عامليييييييييين ايه يا مخنوقين ؟
> لو لسه مخنوقين نجيب مروحة
> يمكن تفك عنكم :t30:
> هههههههه*​



مخنوقين مش حرانين :t30:
لو حرانين هنيجى اليكس30:


----------



## marcelino (16 يوليو 2010)

*يســـلام !!!!*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

*لالالا اليكس مش للمخنانيق ياد 
ناقصين احنا :11azy:
اديك شايف بتوع اليكس عاملين ازااااااى :smil16:
هههههههه
طبعا بغض النظر عن الاخوة المخنوقين الاليكساوية :smil8:
وبعدين انا قولت اهون عليكوا يا مينا الخنقة اللى انتوا فيها 
انا غلطااااااااااانة وخاليكوا مخنوقين بقى 
ويارب...
:t30:
هههههه
ماليكش دعوة بقول ايه اناااااااا :hlp:*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

*اليكساوية مش مخانيق
لالالالالالالالالالاالا
بدل منولع فى الموضوع دة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لالالا اليكس مش للمخنانيق ياد
> ناقصين احنا :11azy:
> اديك شايف بتوع اليكس عاملين ازااااااى :smil16:
> هههههههه
> ...



*اجرى من هنا يابت انتى :warning::warning:*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

*سويتى اتبرت مننا يا رجالة
اطلعى برة اليكساوية يلا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اليكساوية مش مخانيق
> لالالالالالالالالالاالا
> بدل منولع فى الموضوع دة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ايوووووة وريهم ياسونى 
ويلا ولعهاااااااا 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *اجرى من هنا يابت انتى :warning::warning:*​



*لا ياختى انا فى ملك الحكومة بقى :t30:
هههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *سويتى اتبرت مننا يا رجالة
> اطلعى برة اليكساوية يلا*​



*يالا خد مرمر فى ايدك انت كمان وامشوا ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *يالا خد مرمر فى ايدك انت كمان وامشوا ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*لالالالالالالالالا 
قاعدين لكم :t30:
يمكن تتخانقوا أكتر 
واهو نشغل لك الجمعية على حسنا يا مينا 30:
هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> كدة حتخلى بنظام الجمعية
> قوللها منورة يا خنقة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*وانت مالك انت :t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حتى لو قالت كده كله حلو منها
> نورك يا روكتى انتى وباقى المخانيق
> ​


*ميرسي يا حبي*
*ربنا يخليكي:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ربنا يزيد خنقتكم على بعض
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاكم*​


*ياساتر يارب*
*انت يا بني روح شوف اكل عيشك بعيد عن هنا:smil8:*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 يوليو 2010)

ازيكم حبايبى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
معلش انا الجمعيه عجبانى 
بس انا مش مخنوقه خالث
انا شايفاها بمبى 
لانه فى عز ضيقى ربنا حنانه مكفينى 
نحم نحم
يحميكم ربنا بقى اصليلكم انا 

​


----------



## tamav maria (17 يوليو 2010)

انا موافقه علي الشروط 
وانضم للجمعيه


----------



## dodo jojo (17 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اوكى تمت الاضافه للقايمة المقترحه حضرى الموضوع ولما يجى الدور على موضوعك هبلغك تنزليه
> 
> 
> 
> فكره جميله يا دودو بس ابو كف مقترحه نفس الموضوع حاول تشوف اى موضوع غيره ونضيف للقايمه



اوكى يا جميل...انا فكرتى...خنقة الفلوس...فيه ناس بتتخنق من كتر الفلوس...وفى ناس بتتخنق من قلة الفلوس...يارب يكون عجبك...ومين اللى هيتكلم عليه؟؟؟


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

انا موافقه علي الشروط 
وانضم للجمعيه

بس انتوا بتتكلموا فى موضوع اية دلوقتى 
انا ممكن اقترح حاجة لو مفيش 
حاجة خاصة بيا 
لو سمحتوا يعنى رخامة من اولها


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> اوكى يا جميل...انا فكرتى...خنقة الفلوس...فيه ناس بتتخنق من كتر الفلوس...وفى ناس بتتخنق من قلة الفلوس...يارب يكون عجبك...ومين اللى هيتكلم عليه؟؟؟




*ياريت توضح الفكره اكتر*​


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> انا موافقه علي الشروط
> وانضم للجمعيه
> 
> بس انتوا بتتكلموا فى موضوع اية دلوقتى
> ...




*اهلا بيكي فى الجمعيه نورتيها سيتم اضافتك لقائمه الاعضاء خلال دقائق*

*اقترحى اى موضوع شيفاه يخنق واحنا نتكلم فيه*

​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> انا موافقه علي الشروط
> وانضم للجمعيه
> 
> بس انتوا بتتكلموا فى موضوع اية دلوقتى
> ...




تمت اضافتك

قايمة الاعضاء

التطورات والمستجدات
مواضيع قيد المناقشه وارشيف المواضيع
قائمة المواضيع المقترحه


----------



## maro sweety (18 يوليو 2010)

حلوة اوووووى الجمعية دى
وانا بلعن الموافقة ع الشروط


----------



## maro sweety (18 يوليو 2010)

والانضممام الى الجمعية

وشكرا


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> والانضممام الى الجمعية
> 
> وشكرا





تمت اضافتك

قايمة الاعضاء

التطورات والمستجدات
مواضيع قيد المناقشه وارشيف المواضيع
قائمة المواضيع المقترحه


----------



## tamav maria (18 يوليو 2010)

> هاكونا ماطاطا
> واللي يفهم يفهمني




هاكونا ماطاطا روكا

 يعني صباح الخير بلغة المخنوقين


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

*صباااااااح الخير يا مخنوقين
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*صباح النور 
انا عاوزة ابتدى كلامى بحاجة 
هو لية كل ما افرح يوم ازعل بعدية شهر ؟
لية فرحى مش بيكمل ؟
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

اية يا جماعة سكتوا لية 
شكلى جيت رخمت عليكم


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> اية يا جماعة سكتوا لية
> شكلى جيت رخمت عليكم




*لا يابنتى عادى*

*بس اختارى موضوع معين يكون خنييييق*

​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*5_نجاح   او فشل الارتباطات العاطفيه بسبب التكافؤ

اية رايكم فى دا 
*


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *5_نجاح   او فشل الارتباطات العاطفيه بسبب التكافؤ*
> 
> * اية رايكم فى دا *




*ماهو ده كده كده فى قائمه الانتظار وهنتكلم فيه*

*هاتى انتى بقى موضوع من عندك*​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*طيب نتكلم عن اللى حب بجد و اتخان من حبيبة *​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*اية يا جماعة الحزن قضى عليكم ولا اية *
​


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *اية يا جماعة الحزن قضى عليكم ولا اية *
> ​



*هههههههههه*

*هاااااااااااتى موضوع خنقه*

*خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنقه:heat:*​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*طيب انا عاوزة اتكلم *
*عن اللى بيحب و بينجرح *
*احكى و تقولوا رايكم *​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*طب اية يا شباب 
مش حتتكلموا فى حاجة ولا اية 
امتة بقة الزعيم يدخل عشان افتنلة عليكم كلكم *


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

*مواضيع قيد المناقشه*
*الاغتراب*
*العنوسه * 



* لما الموضوع بيخلص بندخل فى غيره *​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

اوك 
طب المفروض حنشارك برأينا هنا ولا فى الموضوع نفسة


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

*لا فى الموضوع نفسه
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

امال هنا بتعملوا اية ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> امال هنا بتعملوا اية ؟



*هنا علشان بس  الناس  تتعرف على الجمعيه وا هدافها واللى بتعجبه بيطلب ينضم ليها *


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*ممممممممممممممم*
*اوك كدا فهمت *
*انا عجبانى اوى الجمعية و حبتدى اشارك فى المواضيع *​


----------



## بج بيشو (18 يوليو 2010)

طب هى فين اهداف الجمعيه


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

بج بيشو قال:


> طب هى فين اهداف الجمعيه




*من هنــــــــا*
​


----------



## youhnna (18 يوليو 2010)

*طالب عضوية*


----------



## بج بيشو (18 يوليو 2010)

بص انا قرات الاهداف و فعلا المواضيع اللى هتتكلما فيها حلوه قوى بس للاسف ان انا مش مخنوق للدرجة انى اكون عضو معاكم علشان كدة باقولكم ماتعملوش حسابى فى العضويه


----------



## بج بيشو (18 يوليو 2010)

هو ماينفعش اكتب مشاركه الا لما اكون عضو    بس مش عارف الخنقه دى كلها ليه دا ربنا موجودددددددددددد


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *طيب نتكلم عن اللى حب بجد و اتخان من حبيبة *​





back_2_zero قال:


> *اية يا جماعة الحزن قضى عليكم ولا اية *
> ​





back_2_zero قال:


> *طب اية يا شباب
> مش حتتكلموا فى حاجة ولا اية
> امتة بقة الزعيم يدخل عشان افتنلة عليكم كلكم *




بصى يا قمر
هبسطلك الجمعيه 

الفكره كلها ان الموضوع ده مقر الجمعيه
اللى الناس بتنضم للجمعيه فيه وكمان اى حد عنده موضوع وعاوز يتكلم فيه
بيحط عنوان الموضوع والفكره العامه عنه ولو الموضوع حلو ويستحق المناقشه
بنحطه تحت بند مواضيع مقترحه 
ولما بيجى الدور على موضوعك بقولك ظبطى الموضوع ونزليه فى موضوع منفصل 
وبنبتدى نتناقش فيه
بس اهم حاجه فى الموضوع اننا بنعرضه بصوره جميله
عشان ميبقاش موضوع تقليدى مجرد موضوع وخلاص 
لا احنا بنشوف مشاكل بتخنقنا ونعرضها وبنبتدى نشوف حلول ليها

اتمنى اكون قدرت اوصلك الجمعيه ببساطه

ولو فى حاجه مش فاهماه قولى واحنا نشرلحلك تانى


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *طالب عضوية*




اهلا بيك وتمت الاضافه


قايمة الاعضاء

التطورات والمستجدات
مواضيع قيد المناقشه وارشيف المواضيع
قائمة المواضيع المقترحه


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى يا مينا تعبتك معايا *
*انا خلاص فهمت كل حاجة كويس* ​


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

*فين اقتراحات المواضيع يا مخنووووووقين
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

*انا افتكرت اننا عندنا رصيد كافى من المواضيع اللى فى الويتينج ​*


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

*دول 3 بس ههههههههه

فى ويتنجات تانيه شوفتها فيها بالعشرين موضوع هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههه
خلاص نقترح حبه كمان وماله
مثلا فكرة الهجره اللى شباب كتير النهارده بيسعوا وراها على انها الحل السحرى لكل مشاكلهم
هل هى فعلا كده ولا دى بدايه لنوع جديد من المشاكل ؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (18 يوليو 2010)

*اة جميل الموضوع ده انا نفسي اهاجر اوى

وانا هقترح كام موضوع بردو

بس لما اجى
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (19 يوليو 2010)

*لا يا جماعة عاوزين نقترح ممواضيع اغلبيتنا بيعانى منها *
*يعنى مثلا  نتكلم فى موضوع و انا مالى *
*دة حنلاقى فية كلام كتير و ينطبق على معظمنا*​


----------



## tamav maria (19 يوليو 2010)

ممكن كمان نقول يامينا 
القسوة 
البطاله 
الفراغ


----------



## dodo jojo (19 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ياريت توضح الفكره اكتر*​




هو فيه ناس مخنوقه او زهقانه من كتر الفلوس...وفيه ناس زهقانه او مخنوقه من قلة الفلوس


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

احم احم​ 
ازيكم يا مخنوقين​ 
ممكن ارخم حبه واغششكم​ 
يعني مثلا في مواضيع​ 
عن الزواج التقليدي وياتري بينجح بنسبة كام في %​ 
ونشوف كمان وجهة نظر الشباب في الموضوع ده​ 
يعني يفضلوا يتزوجوا عن حب والا زواج صالونات والحب يجي بعدين او مايجيش خالص مش فارقه ههههههههه​ 
يلا عدوا الجمايل بقي​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2010)

ا*نا اقترحت موضوع الشغل اللى  مش حقق اى هدف للواحد
وقلت ان الفرق بينى وبين العاطل انى اصحى اروح الشغل وارجع على الضهر
*


----------



## marcelino (19 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> ا*نا اقترحت موضوع الشغل اللى  مش حقق اى هدف للواحد*
> * وقلت ان الفرق بينى وبين العاطل انى اصحى اروح الشغل وارجع على الضهر*




*وجهه نظر*

*بس انا اعتقد ان فى فرق حتى لو بتشتغل من غير فلوس حتى*

*بس اسمك بتصحى وتنزل من بيتك تعمل حاجه*

*بتسعى ومش ساكت ولا ايه رايك ؟*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يوليو 2010)

*انا عايز ارشح موضوع تاعبنى من زمان ونفسي افضفض فيه جامد* *وهو*

* غياااب الذوق العام*

*المحترمين بقوا قليلين ..
** 
** قلة الأدب بقت هي لغة العصر
** 
** دلوقتي قليل الأدب هو اللي بيعرف يتعامل اكتر من المحترم!
** 
** يعني باختصار شديد الآية مقلوبة

سواء فى الحياه العامه , فى البيت , اماكن العمل , وحتى على النت ده كمان 

فى صور لغياب الذوق العام فى المنتدى هنا*​


----------



## sony_33 (19 يوليو 2010)

*انا برجح موضوع  زواج الصالونات
علشان متهيالى منتشر قوى اليومين دول*​


----------



## maro sweety (20 يوليو 2010)

لية بنكدب ع بعض
لية بقينا مش طايقين بعض لدرجة ان كل واحد فينا بيتكلم ع التانى من وراءة

لية كل حاجة ف الدنيا بقيت وحشة
لية الاصحاب بقوة وحشين لية معتش ف اصحاب تتصحاب

لية الدنيا واخدة مننا كل حاجة ومش مديلنا اى حاجة
لية الكرة بقة موجود ف كل حتة لية نيبقش الحب ف قلوبنا كلنا 
نحب بعضنا ونخاف ع بعضنا لية . لية.

اتمنى ا لاجابة الاسئلتى
ميرسى


----------



## back_2_zero (20 يوليو 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> لية بنكدب ع بعض
> *مش شرط سدقينى عشان فى حد كدب علينا مرة تبقة كل الناس زية فية ناس كتيرة كويسة و مش بيكدبوا و مش بيحبوا الكدب و بعدين يعنى احنا مش معصومين من الخطأ فية واحد بيكدب عشان دية عادة فية و فى حد بيكدب عشان بيخاف اللى فى ايدية يضيع منة و فية اللى بيكدب عشان خايف من العقاب و فى كل الحالات اكيد لو سامحناة و عرفناة غلطة بطريقة كويسة مش حيكدب تانى *
> لية بقينا مش طايقين بعض لدرجة ان كل واحد فينا بيتكلم ع التانى من وراءة
> *مش موضوع مش طايقين بعض بس المشاغل بقت كتيرة اوى و كل واحد وراة مسئوليات كتير فا مبقاش حد مستحمل كل الضغوط اللى علية عشان يستحمل اللى حوالية لكن تخيلى لو احنا استحملناة و عاملناة كويس و شفناة مش طايقنا لية و اتصافينا مع بعض تخيلى بعد كدا حيحبنا و يعاملنا ازاى و لما نبقى احنا كمان مش طايقين حد حنلاقية هو جة و عمل معانا كدا اصل كل واحد اكيد بيجيلة فترة بيبقة مخنوق فيها جامد و احنا لازم نستحمل بعض عشان نعيش
> ...




*صلى من اجلى 
*​


----------



## Critic (20 يوليو 2010)

> انا عايز ارشح موضوع تاعبنى من زمان ونفسي افضفض فيه جامد وهو
> 
> غياااب الذوق العام
> 
> ...


*انا مؤيد و بشدة 
قلة الذوق بئت لا تطاق*


----------



## maro sweety (20 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *صلى من اجلى
> *​




ميرسى لردك الجميل
بجد مش عارفة اقولك اية يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## grges monir (20 يوليو 2010)

> *وجهه نظر*
> 
> *بس انا اعتقد ان فى فرق حتى لو بتشتغل من غير فلوس حتى*
> 
> ...


دة الجزء المظهرى بقى مارسلينو 
اما الواقع ابة اللى حققتةانت لايوجد
يبقى اية الفرق ؟؟؟
هنا مربض الفرس قصدى الخنقة ههههه كدة ولااية


----------



## marcelino (23 يوليو 2010)

*فييييين الاقتراحااااااااااات
*​


----------



## holy day (23 يوليو 2010)

*لو علي الخنقة يبقي انا كبير الجمعية انا موافق واسمحولي ابقي عضو في الجمعيه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يوليو 2010)

holy day قال:


> *لو علي الخنقة يبقي انا كبير الجمعية انا موافق واسمحولي ابقي عضو في الجمعيه*​




اهلا بيك منور الجمعيه هيتم اضافتك لقايمة الاعضاء


----------



## االمهدى (24 يوليو 2010)

*جمعية ظريفة بجد حاجة جديدة*


----------



## marcelino (25 يوليو 2010)

*يلا الموضوع اللى بعده بقى
*​


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2010)

مين اللى هايحدد دة
مش انت او مينا
انتوا نمتوا ولااية
اختاروا موضوع من  اللى اطرحوا  و نزلوة


----------



## marcelino (25 يوليو 2010)

*ماهو انا بقول اللى بعده لانه متحدد*

4_الماده وتأثيرها فى ضياع  احلام الشباب​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *انا عايز ارشح موضوع تاعبنى من زمان ونفسي افضفض فيه جامد* *وهو*
> 
> * غياااب الذوق العام*
> 
> ...




موضوع جميل يا مان وتمت الاضافه للقايمه


----------



## tamav maria (28 يوليو 2010)

> 4_الماده وتأثيرها فى ضياع احلام الشباب


 
أن عدم وجود الماده لدي الشباب تسبب في خلق حالة من الإحباط واللا أمل في المستقبل والضياع، وضياع الشخصيه فضلاً عن مشاكل العنوسة والبطالة والفقر والانحراف المنتشرة بين جيل الشباب 
واحيانا قد يفقد الشاب طموحه حتى في التعليم؛ لأنه يتخرَّج ولا يجد معالم واضحة لمستقبله.


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> أن عدم وجود الماده لدي الشباب تسبب في خلق حالة من الإحباط واللا أمل في المستقبل والضياع، وضياع الشخصيه فضلاً عن مشاكل العنوسة والبطالة والفقر والانحراف المنتشرة بين جيل الشباب
> واحيانا قد يفقد الشاب طموحه حتى في التعليم؛ لأنه يتخرَّج ولا يجد معالم واضحة لمستقبله.




*الماده وتأثيرها فى ضياع احلام الشباب بـ "جمعيه المخنوقين المحدودة"*


----------



## +ديفيد (29 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يباركم


----------



## marcelino (1 أغسطس 2010)

*عايزين اقتراحات مواضيع اقــــــــوى
*​


----------



## max mike (1 أغسطس 2010)

*فكرته حلوة الموضوع ده
بس انا لسه مفيش فى حياتى الخنقة اللى بجد اللى تخلينى انضم ليكم

بس وعد لما اتخنق على الاخر هنضم ليكم على طول​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2010)

بقترح موضوع سوء الظن وليه ديما بنفكر فى الوحش قبل الحلو ​


----------



## marcelino (5 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بقترح موضوع سوء الظن وليه ديما بنفكر فى الوحش قبل الحلو ​




*ياريت توضحى الفكره اكتر


*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أغسطس 2010)

*بقترح موضوع التجاهل 
:t30:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بقترح موضوع التجاهل
> :t30:*​




انتى مش عضوه فى الجمعيه عشان تقترحى:t30:

وبلاش انتى فى التجاهل ده خااااااااالص ههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> انتى مش عضوه فى الجمعيه عشان تقترحى:t30:
> 
> وبلاش انتى فى التجاهل ده خااااااااالص ههههههههههه



*ده أنا بطرد علنى بقى :t26:
وبعدين مش انا اللى بلاش 
انت اللى بلاش يا مينا تجاهل :gy0000:
ههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ده أنا بطرد علنى بقى :t26:*
> 
> *وبعدين مش انا اللى بلاش *
> *انت اللى بلاش يا مينا تجاهل :gy0000:*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه يابت اطلعي بقي من الموضوع بلاش نزعج المخنوقين هههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (11 أغسطس 2010)

:new6::new6:​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أغسطس 2010)

بس بس يا مخنوقين

ممكن اقول حاجه

هتفكوا امتي الخنقه دي

وبعدين انا عايزه اقترح اقتراحات 

الله  بقي مليش نفس والا ايه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (18 أغسطس 2010)

*صباح الخير على كل المخنوقين
*​


----------



## sparrow (18 أغسطس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *صباح الخير على كل المخنوقين
> *​



صباح النور


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أغسطس 2010)

انا جاية متاخر جدا 
مش عارفة ينفع انضم ولا


----------



## marcelino (18 أغسطس 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> انا جاية متاخر جدا
> مش عارفة ينفع انضم ولا




*اكيد ينفع :hlp:*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أغسطس 2010)

اوك 
ميرسى مارسلينو


----------



## نداء الروح (18 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع ... حلو ... *

*بس ...*

*ما بينفعش أنظم للجمعية ... *

*لأن الخنق والزهق بيزيد التعب *

*والتفائل بيكون أجمل وأوسع وأريح وبيخليك تشوف الدنيا بلون كله وردي وتشوف الليل أجمل بساط تنتشر عليه حبات من اللؤلؤ البراقة والشمس بأجمل إشراقة *


*بس ... الجمعية حلوة من جهة *
*أنه كل واحد بيطلع اللي في نفسه فبيرتاح *

*وهذا شيء حلو *

*والموضوع يستحق التقييم والتميز *​


----------



## marcelino (22 أغسطس 2010)

نداء الروح قال:


> *بس ... الجمعية حلوة من جهة *
> *أنه كل واحد بيطلع اللي في نفسه فبيرتاح *
> 
> *وهذا شيء حلو *
> ...




*بس كدة
*​


----------



## حفص (24 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة 
 فكرة الجمعية طيبة كثير 
 لكن سؤال قبل كل شيء 
 كم رسول الالتحاق بالجمعية ؟ 
يا ريت تزودنا بمعلومات حوال هذا الموضوع 
 على جوال  رقم 059 والقسم الباقي من الرقم مفقود 
سلام من الرب ونعمة


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

حفص قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> فكرة الجمعية طيبة كثير
> لكن سؤال قبل كل شيء
> كم رسول الالتحاق بالجمعية ؟
> ...




الرسول مينا البطل منضم للجمعيه
موبيلك مقفول


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2010)

*:smil16:
عامليييييييين ايه ياللى هنا ؟*​


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أغسطس 2010)

احسن منك يا اللي هناااك

مترشي مياه كدا يا مرمر وتوزعي الكراسي  علشان الرزق يجيي هههه


----------



## dodo jojo (29 أغسطس 2010)

*انا طقت فى دماغى فكره..لموضوع فى الجمعيه..الموضوع هو:كتر التريئه.*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> احسن منك يا اللي هناااك
> 
> مترشي مياه كدا يا مرمر وتوزعي الكراسي  علشان الرزق يجيي هههه



*على أساس أنك بتكلم قهوجى يعنى ولا ايه :11azy:
قول الكلام ده لمينا ولا مارسلينو
صحاب الموضوع :t30:*​


----------



## SHADOW-Z (30 أغسطس 2010)

موافق على الشروط


----------



## Bent Christ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

_انا موافقه جدا على الشروط و عايزه انضم للجمعيه​_


----------



## Twin (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جديد للجمعية .... **أنا مش فاهم حاجة ..... ج خ ح*


----------



## accountant1986 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بقى عندي حل وعارف اعضاء الجمعية مخنوقين من ايه


----------



## magedrn (1 أكتوبر 2010)

انا وافق جدا جدا و منضم بشدة للجمعية :94:


----------



## رينا مجدى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

حلوه اوى الفكره دى انا هنضم معاكم لو سمحتولى


----------



## marcelino (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم تنشيط الجمعيه ونأسف على الــ stop*​


----------



## Twin (22 أكتوبر 2010)

لست أدري ! خاص ل ج خ ح 

موضوع للجمعية​


----------



## *koki* (19 ديسمبر 2010)

> 3/ممنوع ذكر اللون البمبي
> 4/ماينفعش تقول نكت من باب الهزار فقط-وبقول فقط-


انا اصلا مش بحب البمبى
موافق على الشروط


----------

